# Gulf Shores Pompano and more



## get ur line wet (Jun 6, 2009)

Hit the GSSP again on Saturday. The wind was up, but still "fishable" by my own standards.: Fished from 9am to 1pm, quit because the wind was picking up.
Caught 3 large bluefish (released), the largest whiting I ever caught (released for someone else ), and two pompanos :thumbsup:. Of course I had to catch an obligatory salt cat and small remora. 
All fish caught on fresh peeled shrimp in the first cut (because that's as far as I could cast from shore:whistling.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Gulf Shores Pompano*

Nice catch and report!

They're also beginning to show East of Gulf Shores.  C2


----------



## SHAKE N' BAKE (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice pompano.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Time to go chase some pomps ! Thanks for the report .


----------

